# Yamaha 20hp 4 Stroke vs Yamaha 25hp 2 Stroke



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Tom,I looked into both of these motors...The 2-Stroke 25 came out way ahead of the 20 4-Stroke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

25hp yamaha 2-stroke all the way!!!!!!

After I got a tsg jackplate and throw PT stainless steel prop 10x13. I'm going 36 MPH!!!!

EATME,

U got a brand new motor u said??? What kind?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Ummmmm...What u talkin about.....LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

"My shiny new motor would look good on the bote?" .........yeah right....LOL....I don't know if u have a new one or not?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

No...I have no motor.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> No...I have no motor.



Hmmmm :-?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

> > No...I have no motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm :-?


I was thinking the same thing too. what happend to your motor? [smiley=beer.gif] here's your captian and coke!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I have A 2000 Johnson 15 and A 1980 Johonson 25


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

well, he has good taste in motors! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

BRRRIZZZUTL


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Did I do that????? Don't look at me. Lol


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

tom_in _orl: I know the dealer you are talking about and i bet i can even guess who you talked to! When i was in there getting a fuel line I inquired of the 25 2 -stroke and was immediately recommended the 20hp 4-stroke even though they didnt even have it in stock yet! 

My take is as long as you can still buy a 25hp 2-stroke it seems like the better idea. When all manufacturers stop making them and new is the only option, the 20hp 4 stroke might be the way to go for weight savings over the 25hp 4 stroke


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not sold on Yami 4 strokes over 4 hp. I've had the 2.5, 4, 15, 25, and twin 225's. They are quiet but the 2 stroke is a work horse and a proven design. When outboard manufacturers get the weight to horsepower ratio on 4 strokes close to that of a 2 stroke I'll try them again.

Just my .000000000000000000000002 sense

CR


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

> I went into my local Gheenoe dealer today to pick up some parts and asked how much a new Yamaha 25 hp 2 stroke was going for. I also wanted to know if it really was the last year for that particular motor. He never answered my questions. Instead he wanted to tell me how great a Yamaha 20 hp 4 stroke was. Light weight, quiet, dependable, fast, etc....
> 
> Anyone compared these two motors or have an opinion on the 2007 Yamaha 20 hp 4 stroke?


U know boat dealership always want to tell you how great the boats, motors, and blah blah blah because he just want u to buy something so he can sell it! Best for you to reasearch the motors and see how pro and con's on the motors, any plms, or any recall so u can pick one what's best suited for you. Go for yami 25hp 2-stroke over yami 20hp 4-stroke.


----------

